# Charged too much?



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all
Anyone know if it's OK to leave my van on permanent EHU over winter? Not sure whether there is any electronic protection on my Aviano i640 to prevent the leisure battery being damaged through overcharging.

As ever, I'm appreciative of advice/info given.
Cheers and regards
John


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

For twenty odd years i heve left caravans and mh on ehu whenever parked at home.
This ensures that batteries are charged. I also put in mh a dehumidifier, this keeps moisture and condensation down.
My neighbour has a small heater in his but this adds to the condensation problem in his mh.


Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Like Dave P, we leave ours on EHU every winter - the charger should prevent overcharging. How old is the van, and what type of charger/power box has yours got?

Colin


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Dave, thanks Colin.
My van is 18 months old (08 reg). I've bought a TUX360 dimplex tubular heater (low wattage) as recommended by the Caravan Club. Will watch for moisture content and see if a dehumidifier is needed. (Cclub states that some vans may damage battery by overcharging but I'll take twenty years experience over that).
Thanks again both.
Cheers
John


----------



## jol (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi John, sorry to barge into your post, but is your motorhome the A-class type 640? if it is.....it looks like we are about to buy one also, its a new 2008 model from timberland, would love to hear your thoughts etc and give any advise and tips, thanks Jamie


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Jamie
Yes, It is the A class type. We bought ours second hand. Previous owner, or someone in his family, didn't like the interior layout apparently. and so he sold it after 11 months. (He lost a packet on the new price he paid)! 

We have been up to Berwick, up to Windermere, down to just south of Brum, travelled west into Wales (Bala). Europe awaits in 2010.

We've had no trouble at all. Heating system is brilliant. Heating vents into garage, great for drying out walking boots. Cinch to drive with great visibility. Bathroom is OK. You have to be careful when taking a shower though as there's not a great deal of room. The side seat can be a tad uncomfortable if sat on for too long but the others are fine. Driver seat and passenger front seat really comfy.

Spare parts can be a problem but I've now found that Southdowns Motorcaravans carry a good selection of spare parts.

Mine didn't come with a spare wheel. It had the repair 'blow up' kit. I bought a spare wheel and tyre from my supplier.

Let me know how you go on. Right now I'd recommend the Aviano i640.

Regards
John


----------



## jol (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi John, thanks for the reply.
We took a bit of a gamble and have purchased unseen.... (although we have seen a 684 aviano model locally) so know rougly what to expect. 
Its got the 3.0 engine and chassis upgrade, (4tonne) air suspension upgrade, side awning, upgraded interior fabric, and a few more bits and bobs, its only got one garage door though, ive noticed the 2009 models have 2.
The only worry we have is that its only got one entry door (hartel i think, its the upgraded one) there are no drivers or passenger doors, is your simular? 

Picking up early next week and have already booked a ski trip at the end of the month (good to know the heating is good) 

Will keep you updated
Jamie


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Jamie
Your ski boots and gear will dry a treat in the garage.

Ours is the smaller 2.3 litre engine but pulls like a train up the hills around Buxton. I believe that all A class vehicles just have the single entry door. We have a Hartel too. There have been some issues with Hartel doors in the past but so far so good with ours. It shuts with a solid 'clunk'.

It's easy to overload motorhomes so a chassis upgrade is a good plus point. We have only one access door to the garage. I'm waiting for a sticker for the garage door that indicates 'No Passengers', just in case of asylum seekers!!
(www.labelheaven.co.uk)

We have a Fianna awning. Not used it yet.

Cheers, don't break a leg,
John


----------

